# Clarke BT1027 Combo Unit



## Inliner (Nov 4, 2009)

I've been looking for my first lathe and I'm kind of set on a 120V mill/lathe combo unit. I'd like it to be mounted on a it's own bench and somewhat portable. I'm looking at the BT1027 from Clarke:

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/CLK-BT1027/?image=large







Can anyone offer any input on it? Is there anything else is this size/price/layout that I should consider? Thanks guys!


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 4, 2009)

Someone on another forum said that Clarke has closed their USA support facility. Couldn't find the thread & came up empty on a Google search, so I phoned the toll free number on their website (800-227-9603) which has been disconnected. Then phoned the regular number (419-930-2299) which is no longer in service.


----------



## Inliner (Nov 4, 2009)

Maybe that's why Summit has them on sale... So I'd probably be S-O-L when I break it.

Some more Googling says they filed Chapter 11 in January '09.


----------



## gadget_lover (Nov 4, 2009)

There are many similar units available. If you have used a mill before, take a look at the unit to see how you would move the milling head up and down to work at various heights.

There are models that are normal lathes with a mini-mill head mounted half way down the bed. Those are generally closer to being practical hybrids. See http://grizzly.com/products/Combo-Lathe-w-Milling-Attachment/G0516


Daniel


----------

